# Water clearness HUH?



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope someone can helps answer my question! My tank looks really clear when viewed straight on from the front, but when looking end to end, the water is hazy/cloudy. It's not whitish or greenish, but fog like. I've done 1 or 2 20% water changes per week, and used the API Accu-Clear every time to no avail. It doesn't get better or worse, oh, I also use Prime with every water change or topping up. Even from the front, thought clear, it's not "crystal clear" like you see in other Aquariums.

I run 2 Filtering systems, an Aqueon for 50 gal, and a Penguin Bio-Wheel 200 Filter. I also have the "Green Killing Machine" it's called, a 24 Watt Internal UV Sterillizer with Power head. We have very hard water tap here, but I use the water conditioner due to the chlorine added in our water. I've also added the Filter Floss in both filter cannisters, as well as one bag of ceramic rings. The top of the water reflects the rocks, I guess that's called polished?

Lastly, I've tried using Clarifi-FW an advanced clarifier my pet store said they use for their Cichlid tanks. So none of these things have worked and it's annoying and embarrassing  when people view the tank from either end! Why does it appear relatively clear when viewed front on, and so hazy from end to end. HELP PLS! Btw, all the fish seem happy! Could the killed off trumpet snails shells be doing this? I was having a problem with them and bought Assassin snails, they're doing their job, and I don't really think their empty shells are a problem, as I do a good gravel vacuuming weekly :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What size is the aquarium?

How long has it been set up?

Do you have a test kit and if so, can you post the results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Any additional information regarding your fish stocking levels would be helpful.

Is the cloudiness more visible before or after a water change?


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for responding, my aquarium is a 50 gal, 48" long, 12 1/2" from front to back and 19" deep (top to bottom). It's been set up for 1 year as of this past December, approx 30 assorted African cichlids ranging from 1inch to 4 inches long. The only test kit I have are the strips and the results are good. The cloudiness doesn't change before or after water changes, it's the same! Also forgot to mention I have a large approx 7" B.N. Plecco and 2 small B.N Plecco's.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the test strips, they are good for a quick test but I prefer the liquid reagent kits for more accurate results. Do your test strips show any number value for the results?

How long has the cloudiness be a problem? If it is a recent development, it may be that you cleaned your filter cartridges too well and made an impact on your beneficial bacteria OR that your current filtration is not sufficient for the number of fish you have.

Does the cloudiness just look milky or does it appear to have very fine bubbles in it?

Have you noticed any improvement if you clean the inside front glass of the aquarium?


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks again! I'll get the liquid Reagent kit next time I'm out, and found the number value chart online, going to do a test right now and will come back


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, the PH is 7.6 strips I have are only for PH levels. The fish are all happy and healthy with no strange behaviours. As a matter of fact, I have to buy another tank as they're breeding too much, I'm afraid it'll get way overcrowded. The cloudiness has been a constant problem for at least the last 9 months and I can't think of anything that changed causing this to become an issue, and since then it hasn't changed. During that time, I've added the Penguin so they'd be 2 filtration systems working to no avail. I only change 1 of the filter cartridges at a time. The cloudiness is not at all milky, nor does it have fine bubbles. I've cleaned the inside front glass every time I've done a water change. As I mentioned, from the front it looks really clear, it's fog like or hazy only when viewed from end to end. Ugggg so frustrated lol. I thought it was maybe too much filtration, and movement, so I've even disconnected the long air stone I had in there. Ugggg. Thanks soooo much for your help!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely pick up the liquid test kit for the tests I suggested above and post back your results when you get a chance.

Is there any chance you could add an additional filter to your tank? I have a feeling that you may be under filtered for the number of fish you have. I prefer to use at least one power filter and one canister filter on any tank over 50G but that is my personal preference. You can check out the Product Reviews, Filters, at the top of the page to see what reviews other members have posted.

Increasing the size of the water changes to at least 40% weekly would help with your stocking levels, assuming there isn't a problem with your tap water. Sometimes at this time of the year, the tap water may appear cloudy due to an increase in dissolved gases.

Is your source (tap) water from a public utility or is it a private source such as a well or cistern?


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much AGAIN  I'll definitely pick up the liquid test kit next time I'm out  So you really think I need another filter, because of the # of fish? My hubby just said with all the rocks/caves/deco's he doesn't think it would be considered as a 50 gal. We're on public water. I'll definitely check out the product reviews, filters at the top. I was planning on doing another water change today ( hoping to, but this whole forum has so much great info, I can't stop reading lol) anyway, will start doing a 40% change today. Looks like I'll be buying another filter as I only have another canister type as back up, you know the old kind that use the sponges, yellow amber colored? I don't have any sponges available for the basket, so if I add it, can I just fill the basket with Filter Floss, or even an old sponge as well?


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a similar situation that you have. 46 gal bow front. front to back, crystal clear, from end to end, some cloudiness. i am not sure you want to get as anal as i did to clear it up. but here is what i do. the tank has been set up for a year now.

I have 2 eheims, 2217 and 2236 (which i am upgrading to another 2217), 9w green killing machine. cichlid stones. 13 assorted malawi, please don't ask me what they are. in the filters i placed the fine filter pad between the course pad and the substrat,. not as much gunk on the substat now. i have some batting i bought on line, pulled it in half width-wise, and placed that between the substrat and filter output for another thin layer of filter. i may use a 50 or 100 micron pad in place of the batting in the future. on the end of each intake tube i have eheim prefilter (4004320). i also have an eheim battery vacuum.. every night i surface vacuum the gravel, removing as much gunk and food. since this vac lets lots of smaller particles back into the tank, making it cloudy, i placed a 50 micron pad inside the vacuum mesh, catching some of the smaller particles. the water still gets a bit cloudy, but nowhere near it does without the pad....i only feed them once a day at night and every other day, twice a day. the light is only on when i feed them in the morning and on for about 6 hours at night. i do a partial water change (30%) in the middle of the week, only siphoning the gravel from the front of the tank. i do 40% wc each week, doing a siphon of the entire tank, re-arranging the stones. i clean the pre-filters each week by placing a mesh bag over each prefilter to catch all the gunk that comes off the housing as i pull the prefilter apart. it does get quite messy not putting this mesh around the prefilter. i rise out both pre-filters and replaced them. i check the canister filters twice a month for pressure. if the pressure lessens, i change the filter pads in them. a bit of a pain with all that filter media in the canisters. but doing all this has tremendously decreased the cloudiness of the tank. it also keeps the nitrate level in check. this is almost like polishing it..i do have a vortex filter i could probably put on every few days to get the same results. i know this is a lot of work and there are probably other things i can do. these are just suggestions .. good luck.

jim


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Jim, and I thought I was dedicated lol ! Thanks so much for sharing what you've done, I really appreciate all the time it took you to type that out. I went to our local pet store to buy another filter and all they had was an Aqueon Quietflow 50 Power Filter so I bought that since Deeda felt I needed another filter with the number of fish I have. Unfortunately, they didn't have the Water Test Kits I need, and he said he won't be putting an order in for a couple of months. The Aquarium section is a very small part of his business. He doesn't even carry the cartridges, so thank goodness one came with it. So now, I have 3 filters working, so we'll see if it clears up. I'll look into a power vacuum though, but since I'm not familiar with the "eheims" I'm having a little trouble following you  I've added some Filter Floss to each Filter, but there's such little room in there once the cartridge is inserted, that I could add as much as I'd have liked. I'm thinking of not putting the cartridge in and just stuffing that area with the Aquarium Filter Floss?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your issues with water clarity could have to do with ammonia and nitrite. Check the site sponsor list like Kens Fish or Dr. Foster Smith and order a kit if you cannot find one locally. Very important.


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

Chemipure elite is the bomb.


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, ordered the kit, and as for the new filter, I got up this morning and my water is now reddish. The power filter is above the lava rocks so I'm thinking the flow is so strong, it's those darn lava rocks. They've been in there over a year without this happening. So now another water change and try to find a new place to hang it. Uggg getting so discourage thinking of just giving up on the whole hobby


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Lava rocks should not normally discolor the water but it is possible the new filter outflow is blowing some fine particles off of the lava rocks.

Don't be too discouraged at this time, just keep up with the water changes until you get the test kit. The cloudy water problem is probably nothing more than a bacterial bloom due to an imbalance in your water parameters.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

shannon1233 said:


> WOW Jim, and I thought I was dedicated lol ! Thanks so much for sharing what you've done, I really appreciate all the time it took you to type that out. I went to our local pet store to buy another filter and all they had was an Aqueon Quietflow 50 Power Filter so I bought that since Deeda felt I needed another filter with the number of fish I have. Unfortunately, they didn't have the Water Test Kits I need, and he said he won't be putting an order in for a couple of months. The Aquarium section is a very small part of his business. He doesn't even carry the cartridges, so thank goodness one came with it. So now, I have 3 filters working, so we'll see if it clears up. I'll look into a power vacuum though, but since I'm not familiar with the "eheims" I'm having a little trouble following you  I've added some Filter Floss to each Filter, but there's such little room in there once the cartridge is inserted, that I could add as much as I'd have liked. I'm thinking of not putting the cartridge in and just stuffing that area with the Aquarium Filter Floss?


and amazon, you could have had everything you needed in 5-10 days, and thanking all these professionals for their help. and got a much better filter. and liquid test kits imo...

he said????? and he said he won't be putting an order in for a couple of months.what??? i wouldnt go there for any fish related items..


----------



## shannon1233 (Feb 24, 2013)

B.Roberson said:


> shannon1233 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Jim, and I thought I was dedicated lol ! Thanks so much for sharing what you've done, I really appreciate all the time it took you to type that out. I went to our local pet store to buy another filter and all they had was an Aqueon Quietflow 50 Power Filter so I bought that since Deeda felt I needed another filter with the number of fish I have. Unfortunately, they didn't have the Water Test Kits I need, and he said he won't be putting an order in for a couple of months. The Aquarium section is a very small part of his business. He doesn't even carry the cartridges, so thank goodness one came with it. So now, I have 3 filters working, so we'll see if it clears up. I'll look into a power vacuum though, but since I'm not familiar with the "eheims" I'm having a little trouble following you  I've added some Filter Floss to each Filter, but there's such little room in there once the cartridge is inserted, that I could add as much as I'd have liked. I'm thinking of not putting the cartridge in and just stuffing that area with the Aquarium Filter Floss?
> ...


B.Roberson, if you read my above posts, I did sincerely Thank all the professions who tried to help above, over and over. I live in a very small community in Southern Ontario, where's we only have 1 pet supply store with a very small aquarium section. It's 45 minutes to an hour to the closest Petco. I came here asking for help because I've never had this problem to this extent without being able to rectify it. As for buying better equipment, when you know better, you do better. The reviews on my equipment were 98% positive. Thank you for your "imo" although it's not very conducive to welcoming a newbie who wants to learn. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

And my sincere apology. I didn't mean it to sound that way. Sorry. Yes this is a very great site for information. I'm glad your going the right direction. And I am a newbie too .lol. I think to some extent we All learn something new.

Again no disrespect. Bryan


----------



## jdthomas2789 (Jun 28, 2013)

In my experience with Cichlids your problem is the filters. Get a Fluval 406 and put Seachem Purigen in the top basket and remove the hob filters and I promise your tank will be crystal clear in 24 hours. I used hob filters for years and always had problems like yours now I only use canisters and all my tanks (19) are crystal clear.


----------



## unk3wl (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Shannon, another product that I have had great results with is Purigen, by Seachem, you can buy a 100ml size, pre-packaged in a filter bag and throw that in one or even a couple of your filters. It will turn dark when it is ready to be "recharged", usually a few months, then you just soak it in 50/50 bleach/water solution overnight, rinse well with dechlorinated water and it's good to go again. It helps to control nitrate levels as well. You should be able to order it online, or Big Al's in Kitchener should carry it as well.

I would definitely test your water as well to make sure there aren't any other underlying issues causing the problem.

Good luck, these forums have been invaluable to many of us as newbies, so don't get too frustrated


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Shannon, look up petsandponds.com and angelfins.ca they are here in Ontario (think 1 of them is in Guelph) and you can order online to get what you need.

i'll add a +1 for purigen as well


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup. + 2 for purigen .its been just a few months and see the nitrate drop . Just slightly


----------

